
Preventing Digital Feudalism - malloryerik
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/platform-economy-digital-feudalism-by-mariana-mazzucato-2019-10
======
malloryerik
Alternate link: [https://www.neweurope.eu/article/preventing-digital-
feudalis...](https://www.neweurope.eu/article/preventing-digital-feudalism/)

